# snow blower on a backhoe loader?



## francois (Feb 1, 2000)

Hi, 

is there a backhoe loader that can be fitted with a snow blower instead of the backhoe in the winter. It would be best to be pto driven instead of hydraulic driven. 

What make and model?
I'm in Quebec, Canada, if this can change anything.

Thanks a lot
Francois


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

sure
the kubota L48 or the john deere 110. they are not as big as a full size hoe, but they are good work horses. both about 48 hp and 7K pounds.


----------



## extremsnomobile (Dec 3, 2004)

i think teh guy wants one that can be replaced with a detaccable backhoe


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

right. thats what i shares with him. both the kubota and deerw hoes come on on those machines i talked about earlier. go to their sites.....do a little research. both of them have cat. 1 3pts on them hidden behind the hoe.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

A-90 / A-96
Loader mounted snowblower
The A-90 and the A-96, RPM rotary auger fan type snowblower Diesel engine powered, are ideal for mounting on any backhoe loader and/or front end loaders of 1.5 cubic yards capacity. Built and designed for industrial use, having a snow removal capacity up to 1500 tons of snow per hour, these units are used by towns, cities and contractors.

http://www.rpmtech.qc.ca/snowblowers.html


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

we found these in the "Pictures" Forum:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20300

(check out Chaser's Deere!!)


----------

